# My Paph. hangianum collection in Vietnam



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello everyone,
The attached link is some picture of my Paph. hangianum in Vietnam. Those plants are my selected plants. Enjoy the pictures.

Best,
ThienNgo Le


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2016)

The link might be broke. It doesn't open on my phone

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't see anything either.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 19, 2016)

I tried to use flick but don't know why it did not work. Please try with this link:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29171288864/in/album-72157674112432995/


----------



## eggshells (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice. I like this one the best.




14397988_616175638563255_793111403_n by Thien Ngo Le, on Flickr


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 19, 2016)

eggshells said:


> Nice. I like this one the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



), That makes sense because you just picked the best Paph. hangianum on my collected plant collection. Vietnam has a lot of Paph. hangianum but just a few people in Vietnam have this plant, probably less than 4.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow! Thought that was a hybrid.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Thought that was a hybrid.



No, It is an original Paph. hangianum from the wild. All of my Paph. hangianum are species. )


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Thought that was a hybrid.



Looks very typical of the species, just red. 
Taiwan breeders use "red" hangianum to make intensely colored Liberty Taiwan. 
Maybe one day! 

I prefer yellow hangianum with very little brown area at the petals.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice variety of forms!


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2016)

I love them all! The first one and the one eggshell picked
are my favorites. Those definitely need to come home to
the U.S.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 19, 2016)

abax said:


> I love them all! The first one and the one eggshell picked
> are my favorites. Those definitely need to come home to
> the U.S.



Hi Angela,
I'll show you more picture during the weekend when I have some time. I will make you want to come to Vietnam ) (just kidding)
The picture on the link is my Paph. villosum )

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29768640646/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## troy (Sep 20, 2016)

Are these grown from seed? I know they take 5 or more years to grow to blooming size, hopefully somebody will breed them so they don't go extinct in the wild


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 20, 2016)

The leaves are very dark, are they grown in deep shade?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2016)

Fantastic hangs good luck with transporting from there to here.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 20, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Looks very typical of the species, just red.
> Taiwan breeders use "red" hangianum to make intensely colored Liberty Taiwan.
> Maybe one day!
> 
> I prefer yellow hangianum with very little brown area at the petals.



yeah, hangianum used to be a hard species to grow, but now in Vietnam Paph collectors figure out the way to grow them successfully.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 20, 2016)

So, tell us the secret recipe, then?? 

All I ever heard about this species is that most are very slow to mature. 

I find all my hang hybrids to be quite vigorous, with the exception of hangianum primary which have been back crossed onto hangianum, although this is from very limited experience and I might have just been unlucky with crappy seedlings.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 20, 2016)

Beautiful group!


----------

